# George's 65cm Natural Aquario



## George Farmer (20 Jan 2014)

Coming soon...


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2014)

Send me your TMC then!!  looking forward to another setup


----------



## Michael W (20 Jan 2014)

This will be another one to look out for this year.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to this, what are the full dimensions of the tank?


----------



## sanj (20 Jan 2014)

Ha, so you got it in the end. Mine came on Friday.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jan 2014)

looking forward to it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jan 2014)

Sweet, any plans yet? 
just got the call my 40 is in too  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (20 Jan 2014)

Tension Builder!!!!


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Jan 2014)

Are fws still selling these?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nice (20 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to see it...


----------



## Aron_Dip (20 Jan 2014)

Coming soon to a liquid crystal display near you ... Tropical plant perfection!


----------



## flygja (21 Jan 2014)

Someone should ban him for "coming soon"  LOL


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Jan 2014)

soon....soon....when is SOON?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Sorry, couldn't help the little teaser...

I have the tank etc. but am waiting on plants. Also I have very limited Internet in my accommodation so I'm afraid photos won't be posted for a while. Probably next week.

I'll post tank specs and plant list later. 

Thanks again for the interest. I hope not to disappoint.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2014)

George Farmer said:


> I hope not to disappoint.


Like youve done with all your other scapes too mate . ....... im sure this will be another belting display coupled with tip top maintenance and stunning shots/vids. 
Looking forward to it


----------



## Mark Green (21 Jan 2014)

Coming soon......lol

Its like a Hollywood film premier....

Mark


----------



## pepedopolous (21 Jan 2014)

Tease! Welcome to the club!. I'll be interested to hear what you think about the dimensions compared to the shallower TMC tanks and the ADA 60P...

P


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

Facebook said you had this planted 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the interest, and apologies for the delay in posting. My only Internet currently is via cellular data on my iPhone.

Anyway, I'm temporarily connected properly with my computer so here's a few pics...









































Specs - 

*Tank and cabinet* - NA custom-build, 65x40x40cm, matt white cabinet
*Lighting* - NA LED 6 x 18w lamps, matt white finish - (3 x 18w lamps, 6 hours)
*Filter* - Fluval G6 with TMC glassware, TWINSTAR mini
*CO2* - TMC in-tank diffuser, glass bubble counter, non-return valve, 3BPS (with no livestock)
*Substrate* - Tropica Plant Growth Substrate (2 x 2.5L) with Unipac Samoa
*Ferts* - 5 squirts Tropica Specialised daily
*Water* - Hard tap water (conductivity approx 700uS), unheated - 21C
*Plants* - All Tropica's Green (Easy) range - E. parvula, C. wendtii various, C. willisii, M. 'narrow', M. 'Trident', A. 'petite', L. 'red', H. polysperma 'Rosenervig', R. rotundifolia, Eleocharis 'tall', B. heudolitii, S. repens
*Hardscape* - Redmoor and Sumatra combined with cable ties

Overall I'm impressed with the NA system.  Build quality is good overall but I had some minor teething problems. These were sorted without too much drama.  The overall finish is very nice.

I decided not to use the stainless steel inlet and outlet because the flow is too harsh and direct vs. a lily pipe.  Also I prefer glass to steel in a tank from an aesthetic perspective.

I'm using an in-tank diffuser for a change. Actually I quite like it and it's surprising efficient. I used a drop checker with 4dKH solution and it bright yellow after an hour at 3BPS using a glass bubble-counter.

The lighting is very bright and gives a nice colour rendition.  Amongst the best from a non-controllable LED.  It has 6 x 18w lamps that resemble 36w PC T5 tubes, but filled with small LEDs.  They are switched via two mains plugs - 3 lamps for each plug. Currently I have the one plugged in for 6hrs. 

The big lump of Seiryu on the left is keeping the wood under water! 

I'll add a load of Amano and cherry shrimp in the next week or so.  Fish selection undecided but a few species with a taller bodies to match the mix of colour and texture, and aspect ratio of the tank. 

Thanks again for the interest and patience.  

Cheers,
George


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

Looks really nice. Is that chrome trim above the cabinet door? Anddd have you claimed this as your room? It seems to have nothing but a chair and a tank!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Jan 2014)

George, glad to read all the post before replying because that stone was something strange 
One more great aquarium from you


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Jan 2014)

It looks great mate, I like all the colours you have mixed in and it suits the tank really well.  Where did you get the co2 elbow joint from that goes over the edge of the tank? Is it plastic or glass?


----------



## Antoni (28 Jan 2014)

Another great scape and journal from you George..... how you dare


----------



## Andy D (28 Jan 2014)

Looks great! (As always  )


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys. 

I apologise now that I might not be able to reply much after this post, as I lose connectivity again.  So please don't think I'm being ignorant! 



aliclarke86 said:


> Looks really nice. Is that chrome trim above the cabinet door?


Yes mate - a chrome trim.  Sexy eh? 



Gary Nelson said:


> Where did you get the co2 elbow joint from that goes over the edge of the tank? Is it plastic or glass?


 
Thanks mate. 

The CO2 elbow is plastic from TMC. They do a glass version I think but I like plastic because it makes it easier to remove for cleaning. It's actually two right-angled pieces fitted together.  

Thanks again.  Hopefully I'll be able to update in another week or so.


----------



## martinmjr62 (28 Jan 2014)

George,another beauty 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jan 2014)

looks great George I was going to ask about the co2 pipe elbow also but see you already answered 

thanks dean


----------



## Nice (28 Jan 2014)

Well the tank looks really nice, and i'am anxious to see the plant grow....

Why don't you use the acrylic holders for the light cable to follow the arm?

Do you plan any time to use the stainless steel inlet and outlet, we would like to see the difference...


----------



## Jason King (28 Jan 2014)

Wonderful  nice work George  

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mats A (28 Jan 2014)

Loving the tank.  

Some positive criticism, since you make so awesome tanks, you should be better at hanging up the cable for the lamp


----------



## scapergirl (28 Jan 2014)

George you are AWSOME!!!!!
Are you single?


----------



## scapergirl (29 Jan 2014)

AWESOME!! ^
embarrassing......


----------



## darren636 (29 Jan 2014)

scapergirl said:


> George you are AWSOME!!!!!
> Are you single?


 I volunteer as a vetting procedural supervisor.


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Jan 2014)

Hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## scapergirl (29 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> I volunteer as a vetting procedural supervisor.


But are you as awesome and hot as George? Lol x


----------



## darren636 (29 Jan 2014)

scapergirl said:


> But are you as awesome and hot as George? Lol x


not bloody likely! 
( copyright- Jerome Seinfeld, sometime in the mid 90's)


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jan 2014)

Yellow after an hour with 3bps! I truly do not understand why I have the same bubble counter but running at uncountable bubbles yet it's still dark green on the checker hours into my photoperiod. I must have poor distribution in mine (although with 1200lph I shouldn't have)

Lovely Tank George, I too love the chrome strip!


----------



## Phil Edwards (29 Jan 2014)

I love the strategically placed Aqua Journal and old school Dutch "Aquarist watching his tank" shots.  Oh yeah, the aquarium itself is nice too.  Any particular reason you decided to go with the easy selection?


----------



## Andy D (29 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> Yellow after an hour with 3bps! I truly do not understand why I have the same bubble counter but running at uncountable bubbles yet it's still dark green on the checker hours into my photoperiod. I must have poor distribution in mine (although with 1200lph I shouldn't have)



I know that feeling!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2014)

scapergirl said:


> George you are AWSOME!!!!!
> Are you single?


Thanks.

Why do you ask?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2014)




----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Jan 2014)

I'm now truly watching this thread... not only because of the superb aquarium


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Jan 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why do you ask?


 
Dont fall for it........................................


Its the Mrs disguise lol


----------



## Phil Edwards (30 Jan 2014)

Hmmm, you're fit, handsome, intelligent, and are a planted tank hobbyist?  Seems like a hard combination for a female hobbyist to resist.


----------



## scapergirl (30 Jan 2014)

Phil Edwards said:


> Hmmm, you're fit, handsome, intelligent, and are a planted tank hobbyist?  Seems like a hard combination for a female hobbyist to resist.


Exactly!!!! Took the words right out of my mouth!  X


----------



## scapergirl (30 Jan 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Well Phil Edwards has pretty much summed it up for me! X


----------



## Lindy (31 Jan 2014)

Phil, somehow some of us manage to contain ourselves. 
George, don't suppose you fancy selling those stainless steel pipes you aren't using?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (31 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Phil, somehow some of us manage to contain ourselves.
> George, don't suppose you fancy selling those stainless steel pipes you aren't using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 Females?  I don't believe it!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (31 Jan 2014)

Hi George as usual you have done a great work on this tank !! Loving it !
Now that you have a NA set up, you have to add your self in CLAN SHOW OFF in the NA clan mate ! Hehe 

Cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Feb 2014)

What to say about this tank what hasn't been said already....


----------



## pintainho21 (7 Feb 2014)

not good...nor bad.... awesome 
always love the natural feeling, the simplicity ( looks simple but it isn´t) that you manage in your setups.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2014)

Quick update with iPhone snap.  My daughter helping out with maintenance.


----------



## Alastair (8 Feb 2014)

Looking good mate. Has the layout changed a bit ie added more plants or has it just grown rapidly quick? ?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Feb 2014)

That's great. I wish my daughter helped me with maintenance 
I'm sure you're very good, lucky and proud father.


----------



## Ganilhos (9 Feb 2014)

George Another Great Aquarium!
Gratz mate!Keep Going


----------



## George Farmer (17 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

Apologies for the lack of updates.

These were taken at the 18 day point I think. No algae, nice growth. CO2 levels are high because there's still no livestock, and won't be until I move next month.


----------



## Four50 (17 Feb 2014)

Superb scapes George, as in all of them! Without wishing to get all gushy! it's your setups and the superb Chocolate series from Alistair that made me decide I really have to get back into this


----------



## Phil Edwards (17 Feb 2014)

Dang George, that's one sweet looking aquarium.  How do you envision it looking over time after the move?


----------



## Nice (17 Feb 2014)

Superb, can't whait to see some photos with fishes.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Feb 2014)

Lovely stuff and as clean as a whistle!


----------



## George Farmer (31 Mar 2014)

Hi all

Long story short....

Neglected this tank for about 4 weeks and moved into a new flat to be nearer my new job.

Thanks to Dan Crawford for helping me move. 

I'm awaiting fibre optic broadband so will be a lot more active on UKAPS soon!! :

Cheers
George


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Mar 2014)

Who doesn't have something from IKEA in his/her home....right....I love it too mate


----------



## faizal (31 Mar 2014)

Hey George. Amazing tank. But then this would be a totally normal thing for someone of your caliber. Great photography too..top notch. Looking forward to following this.


----------



## ian_m (31 Mar 2014)

Where is the seat/sofa looking at the tank ????

I end up quite often not looking at TV, but staring at tank, mesmerised by green and waying plants and  shoaling fish.


----------



## flygja (31 Mar 2014)

Great tank, but your TV is smaller than your tank!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Mar 2014)

flygja said:


> Great tank, but your TV is smaller than your tank!



Of course it is, he's a planted tank enthusiast/ Expert playboy extraordinaire.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Mar 2014)

I have a 42" TV.........no aerial though....doh!

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2014)

Hi all,

At last I managed to get some time to take some photos of my home tank.  I'm really happy with the progress so far.  It's been trouble-free with no algae and I only spend about 1hr per week on this.

I'm using hard tap water which bugs me a bit with the scale build-up on the aquarium glass and glassware, but it's a minor issue and nothing a bit of elbow grease won't remedy.

I've switched from the in-tank CO2 diffuser to an inline diffuser (Up Aqua) on the filter inlet (Fluval G3).  CO2 is almost 2BPS giving a lime green in the 4dKH drop checker.

I have plans to add a few more crypts, Vallis nana, and another carpeting plant to mix with the hairgrass - probably E. tenellus.

_MG_5664 by George Farmer, on Flickr

_MG_5666 by George Farmer, on Flickr

_MG_5657 by George Farmer, on Flickr

I'm doing 'scape after 'scape lately with work and I was worrying that my passion for my own hobby would suffer, but actually I'm more excited than ever about aquascaping. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Omegatron (22 Apr 2014)

George Farmer said:


> ....I'm doing 'scape after 'scape lately with work and I was worrying that my passion for my own hobby would suffer, but actually I'm more excited than ever about aquascaping.


 
I was wondering this myself, good to hear its the other way around!


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Apr 2014)

"Hi I'm George, I scape tanks all over the country and still find time for sub 50min 10k runs, family and my own tank at home" you are quite a man and this looks fantastic!!! 

We miss you on here mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (22 Apr 2014)

Looking nice and lush mate. Glad to see you still have time for yourself and of course the forum too mate. 
Im hoping that the "more excited about aquascaping" comment means lots more to come??


----------



## Mr. Teapot (22 Apr 2014)

Amazing such a great looking tank takes so little time - looks lovely. 

It’ll be great to see all the other aquascapes you’ve been working on - are AquaGro going to release any pictures anytime soon?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Apr 2014)

Lovely.
Nice to know that you're still excited with Aquascaping


----------



## Luís Cardoso (22 Apr 2014)

Wonderfull. 
Congratulations

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (22 Apr 2014)

congrats George glad the spark is still there and keep it exciting and nice to have you back on the forum


----------



## peke (22 Apr 2014)

Nice looking tank i like Na, i also have a g6 but when i dont use  the original in&outlet my flow meter drops significant dont you have problems with that?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## José Macedo (25 Apr 2014)

Amazing tank, as usual!

Cheers,
José


----------



## Joao Marujo (2 Jun 2014)

Another great scape George! Well done!

Have you choose the shoal to add?

Congratz


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jul 2014)

Hi all,

My life is super hectic but this is still going strong. 

iPhone photo. I'll upload some DSLR pics soon....

Cheers
George


----------



## Alastair (19 Jul 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My life is super hectic but this is still going strong.
> 
> ...



Good to see you've still got time to keep your tank going and still post up on here too mate. Hope your well pal

Looks great


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2014)

Looking stunning George, testament to your skills


----------



## Ady34 (19 Jul 2014)

looking forward to some more detailed pics mate, looks beautifully grown in now


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2014)

Hi all

A quick post....

Day 1




 

Day 180


----------



## James O (31 Jul 2014)

Can't see much difference 

Seriously though, the morph is beautiful!  Colour, texture, light, shadow & movement (need a video for that last one though )


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jul 2014)

Very nice, I like the slightly less manicured look, suits the layout well.....it's been quite a long term scape for you mate, time for a new one?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (31 Jul 2014)

I like your "final shot" too https://flic.kr/p/nf7DjG - that was about in the middle between day 1 and day 180, wasn't it?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2014)

Love the overgrown. Proper Aquascape! Looking great George.


----------



## yankadi (1 Aug 2014)

_Microsorium_ 'Trident' look better. Great scape!


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (2 Aug 2014)

Wow, congratulations George !!


----------



## The_Iceman (2 Aug 2014)

WOW stunning scape!

Well done, George! "into the wild"


----------



## Paulo Soares (15 Mar 2016)

Hi George,

I´ve been  looking to all your set up´s and i wonder on this one what was your fert routine. Do you still remember? 

In another tank of yours of 100 Liter you dose Tropica Spec around 60 ML / a week and Premium around 40 ML a week.  

And i notice that this amount is being followed by other members as a guide line  

But i think they are wrong on doing so.. cause you don´t have a fixed base or guide line for calculating how much Tropica fert to dose. Isn´t that so? 

So how do you do it? How do you decide wich amount to give right from the beggining?

Can not be only by observation.

Best regards and many congratulations for all your dedication and inspiration.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Mar 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I´ve been  looking to all your set up´s and i wonder on this one what was your fert routine. Do you still remember?
> 
> ...


Hi Paulo

Thank you.

In general I dose 5-10ml per day Tropica Specialised per 100 litres of aquarium water in a CO2 injected tank. I do this from Day One and if I see any problems I will adjust the dosing. Sometimes I need to dose more once the planting is mature and the substrate may become 'stale'. I've been using this method for almost 10 years now and it works well for me.


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Mar 2016)

Hello George, 

So i guess i had decided almost well (before the post). 
I look at all your tanks and fert quantities you mention in coments and in the setups references and figure more or less that amount you mention. I took notes of all your tanks and i conclude that.

So as Tropica Push bottle is equivalent to 1.2 ml i´m giving 10 Push of Specialized (12 Ml /day) and 4 Push or Premium (4.8 ML)  to increase a bit the K (potassium). 

So far i had a bit filamentous algae (nothing to worried so much) but i think it was from the lights as i was accelerating with 4 times T5 39 W 6500 K 3000 lumens each.. 

At this moment i elevate the lights unit around 40 cms above the water. At the end of the week i´ll see the results. If needed i disconect one bulb and chek once again at the end of another week till i get it.

Do you agree on this? Or would you do something else?. Just in case.. an opinion from you is gold!

Best compliments dear friend.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2016)

Hi Paulo

I agree. 

These days I go with 'instinct' on how much to dose. If the plants look weak then I add more ferts. Adding too much isn't a problem, usually.

In my experience it's better to focus more on CO2, circulation and maintenance. These will likely prevent more algae then trying to be so specific about dosing ferts - although adding enough nutrients is very important. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2016)

Here's a photo from my latest 'scape in this tank. A simple Iwagumi.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Mar 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Mar 2016)

Astonishing... you make me believe George!  What an inspirational person you are. 

Many many thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2016)

This was before the fish were added.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2016)

Wonderful work George


----------



## GHNelson (21 Mar 2016)

Nice George...as always!
What's the plants/substrate in this set-up.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Nice George...as always!
> What's the plants/substrate in this set-up.
> Cheers
> hoggie


Thanks hoggie.

Substrate is Tropica Soil.

Plants are E. tenellus "green", M. "Monte Carlo" and E. "mini". All Tropica 1-2-Grow.


----------

